# Does anyone know about Oregon Culinary Institute



## norcalcook (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm thinking of moving to Portland, OR in about a year to go to school. As of yet I have not seen anybody on this site mention the Oregon Culinary Institute and I was just wondering if the cirricculum is good there. Thanks for all your help.

-Eric


----------



## bandregg (Jun 25, 2003)

I believe that's a Le Cordon Bleu program, right? I looked at the curriculum for their Austin, TX school and it looked pretty good. Almost all of the school time is spent learning in production environments to support their school owned/operated restaurants. Give them a call and have them send you a catalog. It details what classes you'd take and how they integrate in to the school.


----------



## norcalcook (Jul 16, 2006)

Western Culinary Institute is the Le Cordon Bleu program, OCI is the local college program.


----------



## megnog (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm about to graduate from WCI. I know a little bit about OCI because the person that opened OCI was in charge of the culinary program at WCI when I started. OCI is not a Le Cordon Bleu school like WCI, but I do know that A LOT of teachers from WCI, good teachers, left and went to work at OCI. I don't know a lot about the curriculum, but I do know that they have some very good teachers. Frankly, I'm glad I'm getting out of WCI when I am. It seems to be falling apart a little.


----------

